# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Rover smartwatch, Zeblaze, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Zeblaze

----------


## Airicist

Article "Zeblaze Rover Is An Affordable Metal Smartwatch"

by Kristijan Lucic
July 13, 2015

----------

